# Donald Trump comes out in support of Roy Moore, could campaign next week



## rsexaminer (Nov 21, 2017)

Donald Trump just went public with his support of Roy Moore despite the Republican Senate candidate being accused of sexually assaulting underage women, with the president even giving an update on if he would campaign for him in the near future.

Donald Trump comes out in support of Roy Moore, could campaign next week


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 21, 2017)

Trump was (is?) a molester, and you are startled by this?


----------



## shockedcanadian (Nov 21, 2017)

Some may not like this, but a man is innocent until proven guilty.  Considering the timing and the silence for 40 years, this shouldn't surprise anyone.

I will say, if Moore is a creep as he is accused, I hope and expect God to have this debt paid at some time or another.  The time for the court of law, and maybe even the political impact might be (or is probably) lost.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 21, 2017)

Good. Innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 21, 2017)

Trump should have the irs audit Alred and the accusers


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 21, 2017)

This is not a legal case, guys and dolls.

Moore is being tried in the Court of Public Opinion by a Jury of AL Voters.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 21, 2017)

Trump the sexual predator endorses Moore the sexual predator – they’re the perfect match.


----------



## miketx (Nov 21, 2017)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump the sexual predator endorses Moore the sexual predator – they’re the perfect match.


Good. He'll win and hopefully it will upset you so bad you get committed.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 21, 2017)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump the sexual predator endorses Moore the sexual predator – they’re the perfect match.


LOL


----------



## bodecea (Nov 21, 2017)

rsexaminer said:


> Donald Trump just went public with his support of Roy Moore despite the Republican Senate candidate being accused of sexually assaulting underage women, with the president even giving an update on if he would campaign for him in the near future.
> 
> Donald Trump comes out in support of Roy Moore, could campaign next week


Of course...his kind of guy.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 21, 2017)

tinydancer said:


> Good. Innocent until proven guilty.


Glad to see you agree that this needs to go to a court of law.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Trump was (is?) a molester, and you are startled by this?


I could say you are a molester.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2017)

bodecea said:


> rsexaminer said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump just went public with his support of Roy Moore despite the Republican Senate candidate being accused of sexually assaulting underage women, with the president even giving an update on if he would campaign for him in the near future.
> ...


Mine too.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 24, 2017)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Trump the sexual predator endorses Moore the sexual predator – they’re the perfect match.


I could say YOU are a sexual predator.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 24, 2017)

protectionist said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Trump was (is?) a molester, and you are startled by this?
> ...


You could, and before God, angels, and all witnesses, you would be wrong.

In Moore's case, there are Nine Women who accuse him who have nothing to gain from telling the truth other than the truth itself.

protectionist is engaged in criminal libel, which is actionable under the law.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> You could, and before God, angels, and all witnesses, you would be wrong.
> 
> In Moore's case, there are Nine Women who accuse him who have nothing to gain from telling the truth other than the truth itself.
> 
> protectionist is engaged in criminal libel, which is actionable under the law.


How do you know they have _"nothing to gain"_ from lying ?  They could be getting paid (like Khizir Khan was from the DNC)  And I have not engaged in libel, buy maybe have, by saying that I did.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 25, 2017)

How do you know they are not lying, protectionist.  The could be paid in cheez whiz.  And, yes, your suggestion is libel.

You are growing more senile daily.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> How do you know they are not lying, protectionist.  The could be paid in cheez whiz.  And, yes, your suggestion is libel.
> 
> You are growing more senile daily.


I don't know if they are lying or not, so therefore the accusations are moot conjecture, and Moore is innocent because neither they or you have proved him to be guilty, and since you called him a molester, you have libeled him (as well as me)...and no, nothing I have said is libel.

And your statement >> _"You are growing more senile daily"_ is a CRIME.  A FELONY under Florida Statute  825.102 (Abuse of Elderly)  Now please go to a Florida prison (any one would be fine) and go serve your time (5 years)

Statutes & Constitution        :View Statutes      :      Online Sunshine


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 25, 2017)

*Conservative rips Conway over Moore support: ‘A special place in hell for mothers who defend child molesters’*


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Conservative rips Conway over Moore support: ‘A special place in hell for mothers who defend child molesters’*


Who's defending a child molester ?  I hadn't heard of that.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 25, 2017)

Those who defend child molesters are hell bound, yes.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 25, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Those who defend child molesters are hell bound, yes.



I must have missed Roy Moore's actual legal trial and conviction.  Or are you the spokesperson for the lynch mob?  Apparently now upholding 'innocent until proven guilty' is tantamount to supporting a child molester in some twisted political-hack minds.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 25, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Multiple women said Billy Boy Clinton raped them shouldn't  you convict him as well?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Those who defend child molesters are hell bound, yes.


OFF TOPIC -  There is nothing here to talk about anyone being a child molester.


----------



## jillian (Nov 25, 2017)

rsexaminer said:


> Donald Trump just went public with his support of Roy Moore despite the Republican Senate candidate being accused of sexually assaulting underage women, with the president even giving an update on if he would campaign for him in the near future.
> 
> Donald Trump comes out in support of Roy Moore, could campaign next week



What a disgusting orange sexual predator he is. I expect nothing less.


----------



## jillian (Nov 25, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


That is a lie you pathological loon.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Glad to see you agree that this needs to go to a court of law.


It doesn't.  It needs to go into the nearest trash can.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 25, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Trump was (is?) a molester, and you are startled by this?


I love it that republicans admit they'd rather vote for a conservative pedophile than a progressive liberal. 

And then fake outrage over Franken


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2017)

jillian said:


> What a disgusting orange sexual predator he is. I expect nothing less.



You judge without a shred of hard evidence, and all the circumstantial evidence clearly pointing to a political hit job, employing a bunch of women actors, some good enough to turn on the tears.


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> I love it that republicans admit they'd rather vote for a conservative pedophile than a progressive liberal.
> 
> And then fake outrage over Franken


Do you also love to make deranged, moronic things up, and then try to pass them off as reality ?  That's a rhetorical question.  I'll supply the answer. 

YUP!  That's what you do, all right.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 25, 2017)

jillian said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Well, Clinton WAS accused of rape.  That is NOT a lie.  My point is, are you going to personally convict him like you do Moore?  I am not defending Moore just defending the right of being innocent until proven guilty.  If Moore is convicted, I say, hang him.  Otherwise all you are doing is being part of a lynch mob.  None of that makes me a 'pathological loon.'


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 25, 2017)

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I love it that republicans admit they'd rather vote for a conservative pedophile than a progressive liberal.
> ...


They said it about Roy Moore. And they say it with their votes. This state needs to be taken off the government dole. If you look you'll see red Alabama is a fucking welfare state. They take more from the federal government than they do pay. It's insane. Why are we or our federal government heavily funding an anti government red state? Makes zero sense


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 25, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


You've personally convicted not only bill but Hillary remember you paint her as the wife who slanders her husbands victims


----------



## bodecea (Nov 25, 2017)

protectionist said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Trump was (is?) a molester, and you are startled by this?
> ...


Yes you could....did he molest you?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 25, 2017)

Crooked Donnie and Creepy Roy

perfect together


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 25, 2017)

protectionist said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Those who defend child molesters are hell bound, yes.
> ...


run along, protectionist


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 25, 2017)

Fallacy of false equivalency in that Clinton is not running for the AL seat, where the alleged predator, Moore, is so running.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 25, 2017)

Is that where Moore is from? Alabama? This s thread should be changed to subsidizing alabama


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



No I didn't Billy Boy was accused of rape that's what I said.  And Hillary did trash the accusers.  You ignorance is astounding.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 25, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Funny you don't see yourself hypocrite


----------



## jillian (Nov 25, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



That would be false you freak of a store. Ken Starr admitted he made that up. 

Now Donald IN FACT admitted he sexually assaulted women, nutter bitter.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 25, 2017)

jillian said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


And the last election proved these hypocrites never really cared. It was all politics. If it wasn't they'd care more about trump and Roy Moore past. These guys vindicate us


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 25, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Fallacy of false equivalency in that Clinton is not running for the AL seat, where the alleged predator, Moore, is so running.



You are correct.....Since Moore is running for a seat that the Democrats desperately need you libbies already have him convicted.  Since Clinton was already a Democrat in office 'nothing to see here'and 'it doesn't affect his job' such deception and hypocrisy......On top of it, you guys defend Al Frankenstein.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 25, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Fallacy of false equivalency in that Clinton is not running for the AL seat, where the alleged predator, Moore, is so running.
> ...


How bad are all the other republicans in Alabama that roys the best they got?


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 25, 2017)

jillian said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



So, the women he raped don't count?  You stupid hypocrite.  Donald said 'they let him' touch them and not one has accused him of rape.


----------



## jillian (Nov 25, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



He didn't rape anyone. And no matter how many times you say the same stupid lie, it still isn't true, oh braindead loon.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 25, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


That's a lie. Google dons rape case against a minor


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 25, 2017)

jillian said:


> He didn't rape anyone. And no matter how many times you say the same stupid lie, it still isn't true, oh braindead loon.



Tell that to Kathleen Willey, Juanita Broaddrick and Kathy Shelton you feckless rapist lover.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 25, 2017)

jillian said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Leo doesn't like al Franken grabbing ass but don can stick three fingers in a stranger and he votes for him. Abortion and guns are real important to the hypocrites. Oh and trannys in bathrooms and illegals raping us


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > That's a lie. Google dons rape case against a minor
> ...


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 25, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > He didn't rape anyone. And no matter how many times you say the same stupid lie, it still isn't true, oh braindead loon.
> ...


The fact you know their names but can't name one trump accuser should tell you the media ain't liberal and your not being fair and balanced


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Leo doesn't like al Franken grabbing ass but don can stick three fingers in a stranger and he votes for him. Abortion and guns are real important to the hypocrites. Oh and trannys in bathrooms and illegals raping us



I never said any of that you congenital liar.  .


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 25, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> [QUOTE="sealybobo, post: 18680660, member: 11281"
> 
> Leo doesn't like al Franken grabbing ass but don can stick three fingers in a stranger and he votes for him. Abortion and guns are real important to the hypocrites. Oh and trannys in bathrooms and illegals raping us



I never said any of that you congenital liar.  .[/QUOTE]
The Leo's of usmb. Your type


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



No, the fact I didn't mention them is because there's no 'there'  there.  If there were, the media would have already made sure Trump was gone.  You stumbling fool.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> The Leo's of usmb. Your type



Libbe blubber, blub, blub, nonsense.  Now I think I hear your mommy calling.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 25, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Dons getting the same treatment Clinton got. All they had on bill in 8 years was a bj. Trump should already be impeached what they did with Russia. If it were Hillary and all these shady Flynn and Papapolis and manafort and sessions lying. The jury is in. Guilty as fuck


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Dons getting the same treatment Clinton got. All they had on bill in 8 years was a bj. Trump should already be impeached what they did with Russia. If it were Hillary and all these shady Flynn and Papapolis and manafort and sessions lying. The jury is in. Guilty as fuck



'SHOULD' but...alas.....NOT!!  That must really chafe at your diapers.  There is no trial and no jury you ignorant illiterate.  Where in the fuck do you get your news?  The Daily Kos?


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 25, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Dons getting the same treatment Clinton got. All they had on bill in 8 years was a bj. Trump should already be impeached what they did with Russia. If it were Hillary and all these shady Flynn and Papapolis and manafort and sessions lying. The jury is in. Guilty as fuck
> ...


You having fun so far? Because dons not. And that makes me happy. Don realizes it's going to be hard ripping us off while everyone's watching close


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 25, 2017)

Be careful what you wish for don. You had a great life before


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 25, 2017)

Can't wait until Donnie names Creepy Roy to the Supreme Court


----------



## jillian (Nov 25, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Dons getting the same treatment Clinton got. All they had on bill in 8 years was a bj. Trump should already be impeached what they did with Russia. If it were Hillary and all these shady Flynn and Papapolis and manafort and sessions lying. The jury is in. Guilty as fuck
> ...



trumptard troll say what?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> They said it about Roy Moore. And they say it with their votes. This state needs to be taken off the government dole. If you look you'll see red Alabama is a fucking welfare state. They take more from the federal government than they do pay. It's insane. Why are we or our federal government heavily funding an anti government red state? Makes zero sense


This is incredible. So if a state is red (votes Republican), then you think it shouldn't be heavily funded by the fed govt.  And you call you (and your allies) "we".    Your "we" happens to be the minority of Americans.  Most Americans voted for Trump, Republican congressmen, and Republican governors.

As for Alabama, they are doing well financially, compared to most blue states.  Alabama is rated "Above Average".  (# 12 out of 50).

*State Fiscal Rankings of George Mason University's Mercatus Center .. >>*

Alabama - 12

New York - 39

New Jersey - 50

California - 43

And Obama's liberal home state of Illinois ? - 49

And my home state (Florida) ? - Number 1 in the nation.

State Fiscal Rankings


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> You've personally convicted not only bill but Hillary remember you paint her as the wife who slanders her husbands victims


You're saying she didn't do that (and worse) ?


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> run along, protectionist



I'm BA'AAAACK!!


----------



## protectionist (Nov 25, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Yes you could....did he molest you?


Only over the internet.  But I handed him his ass (over the internet) each time.  He keeps coming back for more. Must be a masochist.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 25, 2017)

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > They said it about Roy Moore. And they say it with their votes. This state needs to be taken off the government dole. If you look you'll see red Alabama is a fucking welfare state. They take more from the federal government than they do pay. It's insane. Why are we or our federal government heavily funding an anti government red state? Makes zero sense
> ...


That's one way of ranking them. Do they take more than they pay in? I bet that state takes more than it pays. And it takes more government cheese than blue states who give more.

I want to get fiscally conservative with red state welfare and pork


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 25, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Leo doesn't like al Franken grabbing ass but don can stick three fingers in a stranger and he votes for him. Abortion and guns are real important to the hypocrites. Oh and trannys in bathrooms and illegals raping us
> ...


Protectionist is saying it. Let's see you argue with him.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 25, 2017)

jillian said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You having a diaper emergency too?


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 25, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Fallacy of false equivalency in that Clinton is not running for the AL seat, where the alleged predator, Moore, is so running.
> ...



Odd, this information about Moore was “common knowledge”, Right? But:

ABC
CNN
NBC
CBS
DNC
RNC
WND
ACLU
LGBT
National enquirer
60 minutes
20/20
Hustler
Playboy
Gawker 
Nightline 
Dateline
MSNBC

and every investigator and media outlet, not only in Alabama, the United States AND THE ENTIRE WORLD, 













Never got wind of it until now?


So very very odd. 

You cannot make this crap up folks. Every news and political organization in the world MUST BE INEPT!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 26, 2017)

Not odd at all.  What is odd is that supposedly intelligent people have real difficulty in believing nine accusers and a strong circumstantial case.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 26, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Not odd at all.  What is odd is that supposedly intelligent people have real difficulty in believing nine accusers and a strong circumstantial case.



And you believe that every investigative reporter, every left leaning political organization and every media outlet IN THE WORLD didn’t find this out even though, as posted by many outlets............

IT WAS COMMON KNOWLEDGE!

You have to be completely naive to believe this could be possible.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 26, 2017)

Pop23 is completely naive if he thinks his argument is influential.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 26, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Pop23 is completely naive if he thinks his argument is influential.



So, this is what did not happen, even though it was “common knowledge”. 

The local democratic committee didn’t notify the State Democratic Party, or opposition groups, nor the media of this, even though Moore was leading in the polls, AND:

The accusers didn’t do the same even though Moore would be the Supreme Court Justice on cases that involved under age sex cases, rape and women’s rights issues. 












Explain how that ever happened. I’ll wait lil fella


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 26, 2017)

Pop23 wants to moan and groan about nine accusers, the accusations, and the believable circumstantial evidence.

The is Public Opinion, and now the GOP will lose regardless whether Moore wins or not.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 27, 2017)

rsexaminer said:


> Donald Trump just went public with his support of Roy Moore despite the Republican Senate candidate being accused of sexually assaulting underage women, with the president even giving an update on if he would campaign for him in the near future.
> 
> Donald Trump comes out in support of Roy Moore, could campaign next week


/----/ So?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 27, 2017)

AANNNDDD!

It was a lie.

White House official: Trump won't campaign for Roy Moore

Democrats can't do anything but lie!  It's a disease with them.


----------



## DOTR (Nov 27, 2017)

shockedcanadian said:


> Some may not like this, but a man is innocent until proven guilty.  Considering the timing and the silence for 40 years, this shouldn't surprise anyone.
> 
> I will say, if Moore is a creep as he is accused, I hope and expect God to have this debt paid at some time or another.  The time for the court of law, and maybe even the political impact might be (or is probably) lost.



  It isn't about guilt or innocence. It is about destroying a threat to the elites by any means necessary.


----------



## DOTR (Nov 27, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> *Supporters of Russia, fascism, and election interference. I will add names as we go along.*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2017)

Fascists like DOTR have the emotional capability of fourteen year olds.


----------

